# Tips for take off/landings



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi I'm beginner level as well, so I can't really give you advice, but I did have a question about your new board verse the rental. Has the camber changed between the two boards? Maybe the rental was flat or rocker giving you a little more catch free experience while riding flat toward the feature, verse your now camber board (potentially)?

I've also heard it is easier to ride out the landing off a feature instead of immediately turning to an edge to slow down.


----------



## Ceremony (Nov 27, 2017)

CelliniKS said:


> Hi I'm beginner level as well, so I can't really give you advice, but I did have a question about your new board verse the rental. Has the camber changed between the two boards? Maybe the rental was flat or rocker giving you a little more catch free experience while riding flat toward the feature, verse your now camber board (potentially)?
> 
> I've also heard it is easier to ride out the landing off a feature instead of immediately turning to an edge to slow down.


They’re both traditionally cambered. I’m assuming also that the rental edges were not as sharp either so that could’ve helped with riding park as well maybe.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Generally you take off and land flat from a jump when you are not wanting to spin.

What board and bindings do you have now? And have you checked that your boots are centered over the width of the board when in the bindings?

Can you ride flat and straight down the fall line of a slope without catching?


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Sorry I'm a pretty shitty jumper so not much help. I'm curious what board you bought, also wondering what board you rented?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ceremony said:


> I am not new to snowboarding, have been hitting smaller boxes and rails and medium to large terrain jumps but on the same rental board for a whole season and felt very comfortable on that board. I would generally take off of the lips for the park features and jumps completely flat and straight without leaning toward any edge and felt fine. I missed the entire next season and bought my own board in time for this season. It’s a little stiff compared to the rental I was using and I’m having trouble on the take off for features now with my new board. I feel if I hit the lip flat and straight my board will catch an edge enough to throw off my aim and balance slightly and I don’t know if it’s because this board is more stiff than I’m used to or because I caught a rut or something. To sum it up, I’m basically asking if the general consensus is do you ride on a slight edge before leaving the lip? What if your going at an angle to hit a rail or box and go through some rugs do you just power through in the desired direction or keep on an edge until you leave the lip to stay on track? And when I land I usually go to an edge almost immediately as well.


Likely, the rental board had de-tuned contact points and pretty dull edges because nobody cares for rental boards. You now have a board with sharper edges.

In general, you would approach the lip with a slight edge before taking off for straight jumps. Similar to riding a cat-track. If you want rotations, you approach with more edge. 

There's a lot of tutorials for jumps; Snowboard Addiction and Snowboard Pro Camp give a bunch of pointers on their Youtube channel check those out.....


----------



## Cane700 (Oct 29, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Likely, the rental board had de-tuned contact points and pretty dull edges because nobody cares for rental boards. You now have a board with sharper edges.
> 
> In general, you would approach the lip with a slight edge before taking off for straight jumps. Similar to riding a cat-track. If you want rotations, you approach with more edge.
> 
> There's a lot of tutorials for jumps; Snowboard Addiction and Snowboard Pro Camp give a bunch of pointers on their Youtube channel check those out.....


This ^^^ 

Rentals are very sloppy and thus more forgiving off of boxes and small jumps. Tutorials online are a good idea and also consider detuning your tip and tail. It helps on the landings. Especially with rotations.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey... first it's not the best technique to go for a jump on a flat base, mostly because with a slightly edge engaged will improve your balance and you will have a base to actually jump.
Flat base is ok to have fun, but it's not the best thing.

More edge engaged, more base to jump and more options onto rotation.

Landing... flat base you will catch an edge anytime soon, but if you plan in advance which direction you want to to go, or what kind of trick you will do, you can land on a slightly edge into the direction that you want to go. Check some YouTube videos and you will see this happening.

Box and rails... control your base and your balance. I don't like rails because I don't have a good balance yet... 

That's my .02 cents =P


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

I know for rotational tricks you should take off and land on edge, but I was taught by instructors to take off and land flat for straight airs

Can you still take off and land on edge when doing straight airs? Seems tricky due to having to be in a carve which would naturally lead to rotation


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

bazman said:


> I know competent freestylers take off and land on edge, but for beginners I was taught by instructors to take off and land flat for straight airs
> 
> Can you still take off and land on edge when doing straight airs? Seems tricky due to having to be in a carve which would naturally lead to rotation


Yes, it is possible and in my opinion safer. When you hit a jump, you will land faster (gravity pushing you down), landing flat you increase the risk to catch an edge, landing on a little bit edge, the board will slide towards where are you looking for.

Do a simple traverse and a front side 180s... try flat base and then try holding an edge. Land it flat base and then land on a edge. Check your result.


----------



## Mr.Zywall (Jan 5, 2017)

If you just do a straight air with no types of spins, then take off and land completely flat. Going into the jump, being on a slight edge might be slightly safer, but it's not a requirement. If you have the balance and go perfectly down the fall line without being in the backseat, then flat base should be fine taking off. On the landing, flat base is fine too but immediately get on edge so you don't catch an edge.

For any types of spins, you need to do some setup turns then carve into the jump, obviously on edge to have some traction.


----------

